# Is this site good to study?



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 2, 2004)

http://www.preteristarchive.com/StudyArchive/index.html

It was linked from monergism and Im pretty trustworthy of his advice.

what think thee?

blade


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 2, 2004)

do u have a link?


----------



## RamistThomist (Dec 2, 2004)

Paul,
Are you ever on TheologyWeb?


----------



## Bladestunner316 (Dec 2, 2004)

Ive never been to theology web? or at least I cant remember?


----------



## Craig (Dec 2, 2004)

Dee Dee is really interesting...I used to post on Theologyonline.com or whatever it's called 2 or 3 years ago...she and some others left there and formed theologyweb. She's pretty sharp.


----------

